# General > Genealogy >  Station House Wick Info

## doorwoman

Hi guy's.

I've recently unraveled my family tree & discovered my GG grandparents were living in Wick in the mid to late 1800's. The McGregors in my tree lived at station house, Wick, Murdock McGregor being the station master & the Murray's lived in/on Eastbanks.

I was wondering how life would have been for them at this time (1860-1900) & whether the places still stood today as i'm planning to visit next year.

Also my great grandfather William Campbell Murray was a cabinet maker in Wick in the 1891 census & by 1894 was living in Surrey working in the same trade. I was wondering why Surrey & was there a large scale recruitment drive for carpenters at the time?

Any help for a newbie would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance
Sarah

----------


## johno

> Hi guy's.
> 
> I've recently unraveled my family tree & discovered my GG grandparents were living in Wick in the mid to late 1800's. The McGregors in my tree lived at station house, Wick, Murdock McGregor being the station master & the Murray's lived in/on Eastbanks.
> 
> I was wondering how life would have been for them at this time (1860-1900) & whether the places still stood today as i'm planning to visit next year.
> 
> Also my great grandfather William Campbell Murray was a cabinet maker in Wick in the 1891 census & by 1894 was living in Surrey working in the same trade. I was wondering why Surrey & was there a large scale recruitment drive for carpenters at the time?
> 
> Any help for a newbie would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


 hi doorwoman, Station house is still there,the railway station is more or less the same as it would have been back in the late 1800/early 1900s. If you want some pics i,d be happy to take some & send to you. 
 If you pm me with your email address consider it as good as done.
  have a nice day . :Grin:

----------


## doorwoman

Hi Johno.
Appreciate your reply & thank you for your kind offer! I've PM'd you with my addy.
Cheers!!

----------


## Betty

Hi Doorwoman,
There are a couple of pictures of the Wick Railway Station house which have previously been posted on Caithness.org.   They can be found at
http://www.caithness.org/atoz/railwa...ationhouse.jpg
http://www.caithness.org/atoz/wickst...ationhouse/htm

Hope this helps.

----------


## doorwoman

Thanks for the link's Betty!
They are great!
A big thanks to Kingetter, Johno & the guy's & gal's that PM'd me too.
You're a great bunch!

Thank you all again

----------

